# Syousin Chiku Migaki Gyuto by Yu Kurosaki, holiday special edition



## pkjames (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi KKF,

I have just listed a Migaki (polished) version of the Syousin Chiku Gyuto. This is a holiday special edition with a super cool K&S custom handle. I also ease the spine for a more comfortable grip.* 240mm ONLY!*

I am sure you all heard enough about how great Kurosaki-san's work is, not to mention they come with great value. This special Migaki version is just making everything that *TINY* bit better 







Price? You are one click away to find out


----------



## daveb (Dec 7, 2015)

I clicked. I like.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 7, 2015)

Really nice James! Will you be making a 210?


----------



## cclin (Dec 7, 2015)

James, where is balance point?


----------



## Godslayer (Dec 7, 2015)

Sexy I own two of his knives. His work is outstanding. Alas it's Christmas time and I spent the last 3 days at the west Edmonton mall. If theres one left in January I'd be down. I suppose I can hope  seriously love the custom work you do. Mom got her ginsan and loved it.eons above the kramer essential in terms of apperance and performance.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 7, 2015)

I saw this posted in Jame's IG last night and nearly soiled myself. 

I also think this should spearhead a new thread called "Kurosaki Sightings". This knife popped up the same time a similar thread for Shig was updated, and I thought wow, this is a knife that people _should_ be talking about and chasing. In my mind and *experience*, Kurosaki outperforms Shig in every way. What my Kurosaki AS gyuto lacks in weight (a bit lighter than a Shig) and hype, it _more_ than makes up for in performance.


----------



## larrybard (Dec 7, 2015)

Aesthetically I tend to favor a kurouchi finish. Aside from a slight difference in weight, and the different handle, what would be the main differences (performance-related) between this one and the kurouchi version? Hardness seems about the same.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 7, 2015)

Crap, I just saw the Shig thread after posting the above commit. And of course it's too late to edit. 
I was definitely not bashing on Shig. Rather I was comparing one great (but somewhat un-known) knife to another great (and well known) knife. And yes, I'd pit my Kurosaki up against a Shig any day.


----------



## pkjames (Dec 7, 2015)

The performance should really be the same as the kurochi, just offering different options. 

The balance point should is like so:


----------



## pkjames (Dec 7, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Really nice James! Will you be making a 210?



Probably not on this occasion, I don't have enough stock this time around, and I won't be able to continuously supply this type of handle at this price.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Dec 7, 2015)

marc4pt0 said:


> I saw this posted in Jame's IG last night and nearly soiled myself.
> 
> I also think this should spearhead a new thread called "Kurosaki Sightings". This knife popped up the same time a similar thread for Shig was updated, and I thought wow, this is a knife that people _should_ be talking about and chasing. In my mind and *experience*, Kurosaki outperforms Shig in every way. What my Kurosaki AS gyuto lacks in weight (a bit lighter than a Shig) and hype, it _more_ than makes up for in performance.



Wow! Blasphemy - you just made yourself persona non grata on an entire continent!! I thought owning a shigefusa kitaeji was a requirement for Australian citizenship.


----------



## malexthekid (Dec 7, 2015)

Not anymore since they practically can't be had &#128539;. I'm with Marc. Aussie vendor and cheaper &#128513;


----------



## pkjames (Dec 7, 2015)

pkjames said:


> Probably not on this occasion, I don't have enough stock this time around, and I won't be able to continuously supply this type of handle at this price.



But I will be keeping the migaki for sure


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Dec 7, 2015)

marc4pt0 said:


> Crap, I just saw the Shig thread after posting the above commit. And of course it's too late to edit.
> I was definitely not bashing on Shig. Rather I was comparing one great (but somewhat un-known) knife to another great (and well known) knife. And yes, I'd pit my Kurosaki up against a Shig any day.



You are going to get me divorced. I managed to justify the 4th Haburn but now I've got to try one of these. My work computer won't let me on knives and stones so maybe they'll be sold out by the time I get home. Oh well, I guess I'll just get her more jewelry to buy my way out of the dog house.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 7, 2015)

Let me just say I firmly believe that this guy's work should hold a place in every collection. And not just to look at. This knife _is_ performance.


----------



## malexthekid (Dec 7, 2015)

marc4pt0 said:


> Let me just say I firmly believe that this guy's work should hold a place in every collection. And not just to look at. This knife _is_ performance.



Thank god my wife has imposed a blanket knife purchasing ban on me for the time being... Otherwise i could be broke with the stuff floating around currently. (Though there are a few that i keep dropping solid hints would be a great Xmas present).


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Dec 7, 2015)

Darn it! Couldn't you guys have at least tried to save my marriage (i.e. bought them all before I got home)?? I just had to have one so yet another box with a knife in it on the way lol.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 7, 2015)

Excellent choice


----------



## Leer1217 (Dec 7, 2015)

Does this knife come with a saya? Or do you have one for sale that fits? Thanks!


----------



## malexthekid (Dec 7, 2015)

I think James has the option of having a saya made to fit for an additional fee.


----------



## pkjames (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks very much KKF. This batch of 9 were gone in less than 24 hrs. Please give me a few days to give them an edge, and I will start sending them out by the weekend.

J.


----------



## schanop (Dec 8, 2015)

pkjames said:


> Thanks very much KKF. This batch of 9 were gone in less than 24 hrs. Please give me a few days to give them an edge, and I will start sending them out by the weekend.
> 
> J.



Do you have to book for flying reindeer with red noses?


----------



## OneS (Dec 8, 2015)

Tell me that you are offering this in 270 length at some stage James....please ? It was the only reason i didn't pull the trigger this time around !


----------



## pkjames (Dec 9, 2015)

schanop said:


> Do you have to book for flying reindeer with red noses?



too busy to call mr santa&#65281;rushing rushing


----------



## pkjames (Dec 9, 2015)

OneS said:


> Tell me that you are offering this in 270 length at some stage James....please ? It was the only reason i didn't pull the trigger this time around !



Yes there will be


----------



## pkjames (Dec 9, 2015)

Talking about you guys holding back, I didn't manage to keep even one in down under !


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm looking forward to this knife, it'll me my first blue super. What kind of transit times have you seen in the past to the west coast of the US?


----------



## pkjames (Dec 11, 2015)

Smurfmacaw said:


> I'm looking forward to this knife, it'll me my first blue super. What kind of transit times have you seen in the past to the west coast of the US?



posted out today via DHL, so you'd expect early next week's delivery. I had a massive fever earlier last week, so things go delayed a bit.

J.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Dec 13, 2015)

pkjames said:


> posted out today via DHL, so you'd expect early next week's delivery. I had a massive fever earlier last week, so things go delayed a bit.
> 
> J.



Arrived this morning and it looks awesome. Love the handle. If you make one just like it in 270 or 210 count me in. Would be interested in other examples of his work too. DHL has the code cracked on getting things here. Never gets hung up in customs. EMS and CanadaPost both sit around in Los Angeles and New York for at least five days respectively. Got one coming via Postnord so we'll see how that works out.

In any case, I've been wanting another wide bevel gyuto and this one looks really nice. Really sharp edge by the way, thanks James.

Mike


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm excited to hear your thoughts performance wise. So go chop some stuff!


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Dec 13, 2015)

marc4pt0 said:


> I'm excited to hear your thoughts performance wise. So go chop some stuff!



Making a stir fry tonight so lots of prep...yay. Lol, if I knew a local chef well, I'd offer to do prep on the weekends for free just to get to chop stuff.

I'll post thoughts on it after I get to use it a bit. It'll have some competition, I thinned my Haburn wide bevel slightly and put a different edge on it and it really woke that knife up. I was cutting some delicata squash last night and man did it blaze through it, interesting that the little stuff makes a noticeable difference. I'm really looking forward to using this one.

Mike


----------



## HomeCook (Dec 13, 2015)

Any chance for a second batch of holiday special 240s?
After all, Christmas is still awhile off, not to mention New Year


----------



## pkjames (Dec 13, 2015)

The problem is I will only receive another batch after the new year 
and the handle is way too costly to become a regular fixture


----------



## Leer1217 (Dec 14, 2015)

Should have bought one instead of waiting for a reply about the saya. Would love one with the upgraded handle when they come back in stock.


----------



## labor of love (Oct 1, 2016)

Would someone mind posting a choil shot of the migaki kurosaki?


----------



## Badgertooth (Oct 29, 2016)

Pre-thinning, so stock geometry


----------



## labor of love (Oct 29, 2016)

Badgertooth said:


> Pre-thinning, so stock geometry



Very nice looking migaki. How is the handle?


----------



## Badgertooth (Oct 29, 2016)

Handle is out of the top drawer. Not too blingy but definitely feels like an upgrade. Here she is post thinning finished sanjo style


----------



## dwalker (Nov 17, 2016)

Badger

Can you elaborate on the finishing? I have the same knife. The only thing I don't like about it is the bead blasted false blade road. Also, how much thinning did you find necessary?


----------



## Badgertooth (Nov 17, 2016)

This much


----------



## dwalker (Nov 17, 2016)

Well, I'm very curious. Looks like it took some work. I'm not afraid of work. It looks like you did a full progression on the whole knife. Did you finish with stones? Looks like a high polish.


----------



## Badgertooth (Nov 17, 2016)

Two coarse stones to do the heavy lifting. Naniwa 220 superstone and bester 400. Wet & dry 60 through 600 for handle-to-tip sanding. Micromesh full progression for polish. Realised it needed some more thinning so had to repeat a lot of it. That said, buy yourself a flapwheel attachment for your drill and to the donkey work establishing the horizontal scratches patterns with that. And emery powder on balsa wood finger strips with some sort of sticky paste (I use a diaper cream) makes for a much smoother finish than wet-&-dry


----------



## Badgertooth (Nov 17, 2016)

A lot of this is here

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php?t=28003


----------



## dwalker (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks. I think this is going to be fun.


----------

